# pecan slab benches



## discounthunter (Nov 6, 2013)

heres a new slab bench made from spalted pecan cut several years ago. sold it right off the back of my truck,lol.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Nov 6, 2013)

That's a really nice piece


Sent from my 3120XP


----------



## Uncle Rico (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Old Blue (Nov 7, 2013)

That's some cool spalting. Is all of the joinery drill and dowel? What kind of finish did you use? 

Nice work!

Old Blue
Where the taxes meet the surf. In........................
Kali-bone-ya


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 7, 2013)

NICE!

I made a rack for me booty from the garden. Twisted grain Sycamore bug eaten Ash uprights.

It's in the nude so to speak but the grain and speckling tell me it would glisten like a diamond if/when finished.


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 7, 2013)

Old Blue said:


> That's some cool spalting. Is all of the joinery drill and dowel? What kind of finish did you use?
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> ...


thanks. cheated on the joinery ,simply wood screws coverd by cedar plugs. finish is 4 coats gloss poly.


----------



## gumneck (Nov 7, 2013)

I'd like to copy your Pecan bench. Both projects look great. 

Nice.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Nov 8, 2013)

Very nice! I like that wood grain.


----------



## BlueRider (Nov 8, 2013)

A bench will be a lot more comfortable to sit on if the rear of the seat is about 1/2"-3/4" lower then the front and if the back support is at about a 12-15 degree angle to the seat. This will make your bench as comfortable as it is good looking.


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 8, 2013)

BlueRider said:


> A bench will be a lot more comfortable to sit on if the rear of the seat is about 1/2"-3/4" lower then the front and if the back support is at about a 12-15 degree angle to the seat. This will make your bench as comfortable as it is good looking.


thanks. i need to get an actual angle measurement, the back(this may not make sense) angles back 2" from bottom to top(7-10 deg est). they do defineatley need to be tweeked more both top and bottom. its a jig nightmare on some of these slabs as a few are warped as much as 1". even router planing them down its still around 3/4 warp.im working on a full size jig holder to basically hold all the pieces together adjust them ,then be able to put them together all at the same time.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Dec 2, 2013)

Very nice. Simple design. Inspires me to give it a go. Looks like about 1-1/2" thick? Sycamore is beautiful, especially when you get to the quarter-sawn wood.


----------

